# Stihl 038 Magnum



## Toyboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Whats your thought on this saw and the price?
http://northernwi.craigslist.org/tls/4422591452.html


----------



## C SAW 090 (Apr 16, 2014)

Go for it! As long as it runs good.


----------



## z71mike (Apr 16, 2014)

If there is anything aftermarket, I'd walk, without knowing the mechanic. Otherwise, $200 is all he should be getting out of that saw if it runs good.


----------



## Greg Perryman (Apr 16, 2014)

If its been taken care of, itll be a damn good saw. I love mine and use it a lot. I put a 20 in. bar on mine, makes it a perfect combo.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 16, 2014)

In the time you took to ask here someone else likely called and said I'll take it....


----------



## sawfun (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats a fair to good price on that saw. Its a clean looking saw with power just a bit under a 044 and weights what a 460 does. I have used one side by side with my 044 while firewood cutting and really did notice any difference unless cookie cutting. And not much then. It will pull a 28" bar and a 32" in a pinch. If I needed a good 70cc saw I'd give it serious consideration as it is a WELL made saw.


----------



## richard t (Apr 16, 2014)

He said He'll drive a ways if you're a serious buyer, I wonder if He'll bring it to louisville ky I'm a serious buyer


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

What model would that be comparable to with today's current Stihl line up?


----------



## stihl041avhog (Apr 17, 2014)

I just made him a offer he can't refuse. seriously its not a bad deal if its runs and nothing is broken. I would love to have a magnum 038.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to check it out. One thing that bothers me is it's still running the original 15 yo sprocket, fuel line & filter. Those 3 things are a must replace in my book. I'll have to see how the bar & chain looks too. Hopefully they won't need replacing. Owner says it runs good but is getting heavy for him now being a 14# saw.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

I would think that $250 is a fair price for this saw. Heck, I just sold an 028AV Wood Boss for $190. It runs like a bandit. Both of these saws were in the professional series and very well built. I suppose the 038AV was ultimately replaced by the MS361, and I have no idea why Stihl discontinued the 028AV. Did the MS261 eventually replace it? Not sure.


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 17, 2014)

Good saw very tourquie, I would make an offer, I miss mine.


----------



## MnSam (Apr 17, 2014)

z71mike said:


> If there is anything aftermarket, I'd walk, without knowing the mechanic. Otherwise, $200 is all he should be getting out of that saw if it runs good.



Aftermarket opinion - agree, $200 max - totally disagree if it is mechanically sound.



Toyboy said:


> I'm going to check it out. One thing that bothers me is it's still running the original 15 yo sprocket, fuel line & filter. Those 3 things are a must replace in my book. I'll have to see how the bar & chain looks too. Hopefully they won't need replacing. Owner says it runs good but is getting heavy for him now being a 14# saw.



I'm guessing the sprocket, fuel line, and filter will need changing, but worth it. If they are original they are probably older than 15yrs! Opening the muffler a tad helps these 038's quite a bit as well.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> Good saw and very good torque. I would make an offer, I miss mine.


Not sure why you sold it or gave it away. Mine lacks only two things that I guess everybody loves today: (1) Chain brake (2) Side chain tension adjustment. I think I can live without either of them.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 18, 2014)

Got it for $175. It's a *038 AV Magnum II*. Seller was original owner and the motor is strong, great compression all original. That's the good news, the bad news was/is the drive sprocket was shot but it was a rim? sprocket and changing that was a snap. Got a slight gas smell so I suppose it needs new fuel line & filter since it's all original. What else should I consider?
1- 18" bar w/2 real good chains and one 16" bar that has about 3/4 of life used, but another real good chain. Both bars are Stihl and chains also.

Cleaned it up and fired up on 2nd pull. The On/off/choke lever is kind of sticky and a little stiff. Probably should think about replacing the air filter if I can find one reasonably priced. 

OK you Stihl guys, how do you think I did? This was a stab in the dark for me.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 18, 2014)

Around here when you get a kick-A$$ deal, we say YOU SUCK!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2014)

Fabulous stab in the dark. Just check the switch rod for grime buildup that's easy to clean. That should take care of the on/off/choke lever control. Blockage is common on these. The sprocket change-out is almost an automatic on older saws like this.

Hard to believe the fuel line and filter lasted that long. Once again, I change that automatically. Dress the bar using a mill bastard file to knock off the sharp flares on the sides. Wash the air filter in warm water and let it dry. That's usually about all that it needs.

You can probably sell this on E-Bay tomorrow for $230 or more + S&H. However, why on earth would you ever want to do that?


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 18, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Around here when you get a kick-A$$ deal, we say YOU SUCK!



That good huh.... can you give me the correct spark plug #


----------



## burnses (Apr 18, 2014)

I think that's a great deal...I have one that was given to me and a real stong tough saw...I bucked up a huge maple tree with mine using a 28inch 3/8-7 skip I think that tree was bout 34 inches at the butt end. good luck with it

sap can


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 18, 2014)

NGK=BPMR7A or Bosch=WSR6F Only two plugs I would use.... others....SUCK


----------



## MarcS (Apr 18, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> Got it for $175. It's a *038 AV Magnum II*. Seller was original owner and the motor is strong, great compression all original. That's the good news, the bad news was/is the drive sprocket was shot but it was a rim? sprocket and changing that was a snap. Got a slight gas smell so I suppose it needs new fuel line & filter since it's all original. What else should I consider?
> 1- 18" bar w/2 real good chains and one 16" bar that has about 3/4 of life used, but another real good chain. Both bars are Stihl and chains also.
> 
> Cleaned it up and fired up on 2nd pull. The On/off/choke lever is kind of sticky and a little stiff. Probably should think about replacing the air filter if I can find one reasonably priced.
> ...


 
Glad to see someone from here get it that will treat it right and appreciate it. If it were a Super I would've drove up there to buy it myself (want a Super like Dad had). Any clean 038's of any persuasion around here bring pretty good money $250 would've been alright, $175 was a great deal.


----------



## MnSam (Apr 18, 2014)

That would go for $300 down here by me. Where you at in Wi? I grew up in Hayward and get up in the Shell Lake area occasionally. Nice buy. I search CL adds up there once in awhile, and know saws like that don't show up very often there.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 18, 2014)

MnSam said:


> That would go for $300 down here by me. Where you at in Wi? I grew up in Hayward and get up in the Shell Lake area occasionally. Nice buy. I search CL adds up there once in awhile, and know saws like that don't show up very often there.



I'm n/west of Hayward by a couple miles. This damn site got me going on CAD, last week it was a J-red 2040, this week it's the 038. That gives me 5 saws that I only use occasionally, and I don't even burn wood!!
Stihl MS 170
Husky 51
J-red 2040
Stihl 038 Magnum II
Husky 372XP

I need to spend more time on the fishing forums!


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 18, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> NGK=BPMR7A or Bosch=WSR6F Only two plugs I would use.... others....SUCK



*Thank You*


----------



## Erock (Apr 18, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> NGK=BPMR7A or Bosch=WSR6F Only two plugs I would use.... others....SUCK



+1 on the bosch and NGK plugs. I personally wouldn't use any other brand in my saws/small engines. And YOU SUCK. I'd love for an 038 mag to land on my lap. SO, we need PICTURES!!!


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> What model would that be comparable to with today's current Stihl line up?


MS381, biggest difference is the name. But not available in the US, so closest to you is the 441 being a low 70cc pro saw. But the 441 has it beat in everything apart from longevity which the 038 really shines in.


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 19, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> I'm n/west of Hayward by a couple miles. This damn site got me going on CAD, last week it was a J-red 2040, this week it's the 038. That gives me 5 saws that I only use occasionally, and I don't even burn wood!!
> Stihl MS 170
> Husky 51
> J-red 2040
> ...


got 24, need 3, yer jes getting started... sold 038s last yr $200. no issues, 28" on it...


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Erock said:


> +1 on the bosch and NGK plugs. I personally wouldn't use any other brand in my saws/small engines. And YOU SUCK. I'd love for an 038 mag to land on my lap. SO, we need PICTURES!!!



I'll try and get some pix up in the next couple days, I'm pretty bad at using Photobucket yet. Thanks for the compliment....LOL


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 19, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> I'll try and get some pix up in the next couple days, I'm pretty bad at using Photobucket yet. Thanks for the compliment....LOL


Photobucket is a snap to use. Just click on the Pic that you downloaded in an album to enlarge it. Then Click on IMG in the dialog box on the right entitled Links to Share. It will copy it automatically to the clipboard. Then press Ctrl V in this website's posting text box to transfer the required Pic info. Here's some wedges I made for bucking and felling:



Give it a shot. I'll post a Pic of an 038 AV that I might be buying from a friend who loaned it to me. I hesitate only because all my spare full chisel chain is 063 gauge and his bar is 050. So, his bar would be hanging on the wall.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Photobucket is a snap to use. Just click on the Pic that you downloaded in an album to enlarge it. Then Click on IMG in the dialog box on the right entitled Links to Share. It will copy it automatically to the clipboard. Then press Ctrl V in this website's posting text box to transfer the required Pic info. Here's some wedges I made for bucking and felling:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a shot. I'll post a Pic of an 038 AV that I might be buying from a friend who loaned it to me. I hesitate only because all my spare full chisel chain is 063 gauge and his bar is 050. So, his bar would be hanging on the wall.



*That's what everyone says, but somehow I make it complicated. I'll give it a shot tomorrow. The saw really looks & runs good, but I have to replace the fuel line & filter first chance I get.*


----------



## z71mike (Apr 19, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Aftermarket opinion - agree, $200 max - totally disagree if it is mechanically sound.


You can get twice as much selling a used ms290. So I stand my ground on the price. Aside from the group of us here, no one wants an old saw.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 19, 2014)

z71mike said:


> You can get twice as much selling a used ms290. So I stand my ground on the price. Aside from the group of us here,* no one wants an old saw.*



*I didn't buy it to sell, not at this time anyway. Anyone can buy new. I like to breath new life into old things, it's a fault in my character. Since I'm an occasional user and don't try to make money being a wood cutter, I'll have fun with it for the time being. *


----------



## z71mike (Apr 19, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *I didn't buy it to sell, not at this time anyway. Anyone can buy new. I like to breath new life into old things, it's a fault in my character. Since I'm an occasional user and don't try to make money being a wood cutter, I'll have fun with it for the time being. *


Oh hell yes. I'm the same way. Which makes all of us different than the rest of the market of potential buyers.


----------



## roundhead (Apr 19, 2014)

richard t said:


> He said He'll drive a ways if you're a serious buyer, I wonder if He'll bring it to louisville ky I'm a serious buyer


might be in your neck of the woods this week if you need a saw. I am selling a 660 to a guy there


----------



## sawfun (Apr 19, 2014)

Ms 381 has spring AV according to the pictures I have seen. The ms380 does not.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 19, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Ms 381 has spring AV according to the pictures I have seen. The ms380 does not.


not the several I've seen here - they're a pretty common saw round here. Like I said the main difference is the name - decomp, see through tank, front chain adjuster, that's about it


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Here is the 038 Magnum


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweet! I would have been all over that for the price you paid. Looks like it has a bad fuel line, filter and SP Haha

Not sure if you know, the first digit of the serial # will tell you where it was made. (country of origin) DW


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 20, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> Here is the 038 Magnum
> 
> View attachment 345556
> View attachment 345557
> View attachment 345558


Now of course, you know that the 038 Magnum included a chain brake that a lot of the pros never wanted. It also had a slightly bigger engine than the classic 038AV, but some say that the 038AV had plenty of power without the bigger bore. Regardless, both are classic saws from the days when ruggedness counted more than plastic.

What you guys are all doing is forcing me to buy a "new" 038AV that runs really well and refuses to die. I'm hooked forever on these professional classics.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Sweet! I would have been all over that for the price you paid. Looks like it has a bad fuel line, filter and SP Haha
> 
> _Not sure if you know, the first digit of the serial # will tell you where it was made. (country of origin) DW_




*I cannot find a serial# on it, or maybe I just don't know where to look? I'm more than pleasantly surprised with this saw. It starts better than some of my newer saws, like 2-3 pulls on a cold start.*


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Now of course, you know that the 038 Magnum included a chain brake that a lot of the pros never wanted. It also had a slightly bigger engine than the classic 038AV, but some say that the 038AV had plenty of power without the bigger bore. Regardless, both are classic saws from the days when ruggedness counted more than plastic.
> 
> _What you guys are all doing is forcing me to buy a "new" 038AV that runs really well and refuses to die. I'm hooked forever on these professional classics. _




*If I was on my way to elk camp in Co, I'd try & connect with you for a great deal on this saw. since I go through Omaha.*


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 20, 2014)

I sold a 038 mag last fall on eBay it's was very clean I got 475 plus shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> I sold a 038 mag last fall on eBay it's was very clean I got 475 plus shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*That's a heck of a price. You must have hit it right w/the right buyer. *


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 20, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *If I was on my way to elk camp in Co, I'd try & connect with you for a great deal on this saw. since I go through Omaha.*


Well, the thing is, I have this nice 038AV resting on the floor in my shop, and I have already serviced it, so I know that it starts easily and runs like a bandit. All I have to do is make the owner a good offer and he will unload it immediately because he has a couple of other lighter saws in his artillery. The 16-lb 038AV is a bit much for him to handle these days. About the only thing this saw needs is new wrap handle and it will look like the day it was sold.

Look at it this way. The least expensive Stihl today that's going to beat this saw is the MS362 and now you are talking about $800.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well, the thing is, I have this nice 038AV resting on the floor in my shop, and I have already serviced it, so I know that it starts easily and runs like a bandit. All I have to do is make the owner a good offer and he will unload it immediately because he has a couple of other lighter saws in his artillery. The 16-lb 038AV is a bit much for him to handle these days. About the only thing this saw needs is new wrap handle and it will look like the day it was sold.
> 
> Look at it this way. The least expensive Stihl today that's going to beat this saw is the MS362 and now you are talking about $800.


*
This stuff is addictive isn't it. My wrap handle has been bent some also. It's fine like it is, but I'd replace it if one came along for a reasonable price. There are a couple on Ebay but they want as much for shipping as they do for the handle.... ahhh no! 
$800 for a similar saw new..... wow, I like mine even more now.

Do you ever change out the EV rubber grommets? Just curious.*


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 20, 2014)

Serial # is on a flat near the right muffler outlet/top of sprocket cover. May be caked with exhaust soot.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Serial # is on a flat near the right muffler outlet/top of sprocket cover. May be caked with exhaust soot.



*Clever, I would have never looked there. Thanks. SN 324579547*


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 20, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *Clever, I would have never looked there. Thanks. SN 324579547*


Pretty sure 1 is Germany, 2 is USA, 3 is Brazil DW


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 20, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Pretty sure 1 is Germany, 2 is USA, 3 is Brazil DW


Which is right as the MagII is brazil, MagI germany


----------



## Moparmyway (Apr 21, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *
> Do you ever change out the EV rubber grommets? Just curious.*


 
I just changed mine last fall ................. all 3 dry rotted !!
NICE saw for NICE price ...................... YOU SUCK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodcat47 (Jun 13, 2014)

Great to see this thread, found it on a Bing search. I am new to chainsaws and this is my first post here, but plan on doing a lot of harvesting on my friend's 84 acre land tract taking out both cedar and mesquite trees. I wanted to buy a good saw, so I got on craigslist and found a 038 Magnum 2 for sale for $300 in a town fairly close by. After reading this thread I am interested, but I would love to hear a few pointers on what to look for when buying it to make sure it's a good one. I am not buying to re-sell, but rather to use regularly. I also plan on acquiring a band saw mill to make lumber down the road a bit, so I want a great saw to do the cutting for the mill. Any advice would be really appreciated.

Sorry if I am hijacking the thread, but I really want to ask the experts before I see this saw [hopefully this weekend].

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 13, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *This stuff is addictive isn't it. My wrap handle has been bent some also. It's fine like it is, but I'd replace it if one came along for a reasonable price. There are a couple on Ebay but they want as much for shipping as they do for the handle.... ahhh no!
> $800 for a similar saw new..... wow, I like mine even more now.
> 
> Do you ever change out the EV rubber grommets? Just curious.*


Well, I guess I should not have said "Wrap Handle". I meant to say the standard handle that the owner had covered with tons of electrician's tape. I found a replacement handle for less than $25. Works and looks very good. This saw is a winner, to say the least. Plenty of power, it can pull a 25" bar without breathing hard. The 038 Mag II has even more power than this one.


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Woodcat47 said:


> Great to see this thread, found it on a Bing search. I am new to chainsaws and this is my first post here, but plan on doing a lot of harvesting on my friend's 84 acre land tract taking out both cedar and mesquite trees. I wanted to buy a good saw, so I got on craigslist and found a 038 Magnum 2 for sale for $300 in a town fairly close by. After reading this thread I am interested, but I would love to hear a few pointers on what to look for when buying it to make sure it's a good one. I am not buying to re-sell, but rather to use regularly. I also plan on acquiring a band saw mill to make lumber down the road a bit, so I want a great saw to do the cutting for the mill. Any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> *Sorry if I am hijacking the thread, but I really want to ask the experts before I see this saw [hopefully this weekend].*
> 
> Thanks in advance



No problem, jump right in. Lots of knowledge to be had here. The 038 and it's variants - Super and Magnums - are well respected saws and have a loyal following here.


----------



## SEAM (Jun 14, 2014)

A mildly restored 038 will most probably outlast any saw purchased brand new these days. Advanced technology makes sure of that.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 14, 2014)

Woodcat47 said:


> Great to see this thread, found it on a Bing search. I am new to chainsaws and this is my first post here, but plan on doing a lot of harvesting on my friend's 84 acre land tract taking out both cedar and mesquite trees. I wanted to buy a good saw, so I got on craigslist and found a 038 Magnum 2 for sale for $300 in a town fairly close by. After reading this thread I am interested, but I would love to hear a few pointers on what to look for when buying it to make sure it's a good one. I am not buying to re-sell, but rather to use regularly. I also plan on acquiring a band saw mill to make lumber down the road a bit, so I want a great saw to do the cutting for the mill. Any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> Sorry if I am hijacking the thread, but I really want to ask the experts before I see this saw [hopefully this weekend].
> 
> Thanks in advance


An 038 Mag is a great saw, however, that being said .................

1. The air filtration system on 038's is a step in the wrong direction (compared to 044, 046, 066 etc)
2. I wouldnt suggest an 038 for milling ........... felling and bucking - sure, but NOT milling. (For milling, even 046's have their clutches get hot when cutting larger slabs.) 066 or bigger for milling
3. IMHO, purchase that saw as a backup, it looks like you will be needing something with more grunt, a new 461 or 660 is where I would go.
4. Milling alot or a little ............. milling alot=new 660 ............. milling a little=new 461


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 14, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> An 038 Mag is a great saw, however, that being said .................
> 
> 1. The air filtration system on 038's is a step in the wrong direction (compared to 044, 046, 066 etc)
> 2. I wouldnt suggest an 038 for milling ........... felling and bucking - sure, but NOT milling. (For milling, even 046's have their clutches get hot when cutting larger slabs.) 066 or bigger for milling
> ...


He said band mill. Just looking for a reliable workhorse. Sure the air filter is not on par with today's saws. However, if a guy has enough sense to pop the cover and use some sort of brush to make a few passes over the exposed element, it becomes a non-issue. I don't even bother with the filters on my new stuff nor do I neglect them. They just don't need it very often. On the 038, it's just something extra to do on every other fuel stop or if im tired, every tank.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 14, 2014)

"... Just looking for a reliable workhorse...."
--------------------------
The Stihl 038 is a reliable workhorse. It might be the first saw that Stihl ever made that finally beat the McCulloch Pro Mac 610 when the 038 eventually was equipped with a chain brake. The earlier 038's did not have one. That includes mine.


----------



## Woodcat47 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. This will be the only saw I own until I get busy enough to warrant a back up saw. Going to try and see it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## OC455 (Jun 14, 2014)

Great grab on that saw, it looks like a very clean saw! Oh and you suck.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> He said band mill. Just looking for a reliable workhorse. Sure the air filter is not on par with today's saws. However, if a guy has enough sense to pop the cover and use some sort of brush to make a few passes over the exposed element, it becomes a non-issue. I don't even bother with the filters on my new stuff nor do I neglect them. They just don't need it very often. On the 038, it's just something extra to do on every other fuel stop or if im tired, every tank.


 
He also said ...................... " so I want a great saw to do the cutting for the mill"
Left me thinking;
1. Newbie (stated he is new to chainsaws and making his first post)
2. Might not be too sure of what he is writing
3. He might want to use the saw in the mill

Also, my 038 Mag 2 has enough hickory dust inside it that I dont need a toothbrush to push in some more. The filtration is a concern of mine as I have cleaned too much dust from inside the carb ........... the filter on my 044 is light years ahead in flitering and ease of cleaning

038 Mag is a great saw with one or two shortcomings that will last longer than most every other saw if taken care of. Mine is ported, so the first shortcoming is taken care of ........... but that air filter is just plain old a bad design IMHO. The problem aint cleaning it ......... its that real fine dust can get through it.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 15, 2014)

The only dust that might work its way into a 038 carb will be from the small air vent hole on the diaphrm cover.

If crap is getting by the air filter something is not right.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Not crap ............. just real fine dust, mostly in dry hard wood (hickory).
Admittantly, it could be that the real fine dust is coming from a chain that needs a fresh file .......... but it allways has some real fine dust in the throat of the carb when I am done cutting up dry hickory .......... havent noticed anything with other types of wood yet, and I look after every tankfull.

I aint the only one eithor ............ there are a few running around by me, and they too seem to get a little fine dust ingestion with the dry hardwoods

I have new filter halves, and a new pre-screen as well. My choke works perfectly in both on and off positions, both brass screws are installed .............. the new filter is screen material, whereas the old filter I replaced was frocked. The frocking had just about vanished.

If it werent for that choke, I would have tried a different design, but I am stuck with the stock air filter due to the choke.


Bottom line (for me) is that the 038 is a good saw, but I cant just go use it without regard for what I am cutting ...............dry hickory will never be cut with my 038 again !! .......... but just about any other wood I have had to cut hasnt given me that fine dust like the dry hickory did.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 15, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Not crap ............. just real fine dust, mostly in dry hard wood (hickory).
> Admittantly, it could be that the real fine dust is coming from a chain that needs a fresh file .......... but it allways has some real fine dust in the throat of the carb when I am done cutting up dry hickory .......... havent noticed anything with other types of wood yet, and I look after every tankfull.
> 
> I aint the only one eithor ............ there are a few running around by me, and they too seem to get a little fine dust ingestion with the dry hardwoods
> ...


You need a new flocked filter. Problem solved.


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 15, 2014)

I replaced my filter with one of the fine mesh kind you see on the net. I don't have hickory but lots of pine. Being an occasional user homeowner, I don't think I'll have a problem with the fine wood dust. But if I find I do, I'll bite the bullet and upgrade to the flocked filter.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Couldnt get the frocked filter from my local Stihl dealer ............... would you happen to know of a link or a place that I can specifically order the frocked filter ?


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Couldnt get the frocked filter from my local Stihl dealer ............... would you happen to know of a link or a place that I can specifically order the frocked filter ?



I got my filter off Ebay which had the flocked and fine mesh. You could also check with some of the sponsors here.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Paper or screen is all I could ever come up with .....................
Was told the ffrocking was NLA


----------



## Woodcat47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> He also said ...................... " so I want a great saw to do the cutting for the mill"
> Left me thinking;
> 1. Newbie (stated he is new to chainsaws and making his first post)
> 2. Might not be too sure of what he is writing
> ...


A quick re-read might get you the real story. I will not be using the saw in a mill. I plan on buying a BANDSAW mill to mill lumber from trees cut by the saw I buy. Newbie.....yes, unsure of what I am writing, no.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Sounds good ......... then I suggest your 038 Mag as your backup and a new 461 as your main saw


----------



## Woodcat47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Sounds good ......... then I suggest your 038 Mag as your backup and a new 461 as your main saw


There will be no backup saw. As I said before, I am only going to be able to get one saw for the job right away. Only in an alternate universe would I ever be able to buy a new 461. While I appreciate your input, it doesn't really fit my plan at all. I will replace the air filter if I get this one, though.

As a professional deckbuilder, my main business is the focus until I get the other phase off the ground [cutting lumber]. It will be mostly a hobby that makes a little cash on the side for a few years, then hopefully, the business will be good enough to warrant switching over to full time. Maybe then, I can have two saws, but I can just about guarantee neither will be new and neither one will be in the range of a new 461 [unless a stray lotto win happens].


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a feeling that you can get by with a smaller, less expensive, and just as dependable saw as a new 461 for a backup. Stihl makes several of these and a ton of used ones can also be bought.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 15, 2014)

That explains things.

I won't run a wire mesh filter in any of my saws.

The original filter may be NLA, I bought extras as my dealer said discontinued and only remaining stock.

I find this strange as the they still sell a 381 that is about the same saw overseas???

I think stens makes a replacement flocked filter

http://www.stenspartsdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=1098_1099_1125&products_id=241

tilton/total dealers may also have replacement filters


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

I ordered the frocked one and got the screen ..........
If there is a place I can order the frocked one and get a frocked one, I would be all over it, however so far I have 3 extra screened ones, as I have tried to order the frocked one from different places ------------ all gave me the screened one, even though they claimed to be selling the frocked one.

Looks like I will give that orangey paper one from Stihl a try next


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 15, 2014)

Woodcat47 said:


> There will be no backup saw. As I said before, I am only going to be able to get one saw for the job right away. Only in an alternate universe would I ever be able to buy a new 461. While I appreciate your input, it doesn't really fit my plan at all. I will replace the air filter if I get this one, though.
> 
> As a professional deckbuilder, my main business is the focus until I get the other phase off the ground [cutting lumber]. It will be mostly a hobby that makes a little cash on the side for a few years, then hopefully, the business will be good enough to warrant switching over to full time. Maybe then, I can have two saws, but I can just about guarantee neither will be new and neither one will be in the range of a new 461 [unless a stray lotto win happens].


 
You dont think that you will ever pinch that saw ?
You will need a backup saw to get you out of jammed situations !


----------



## Woodcat47 (Jun 16, 2014)

No I don't. While I will be a newbie to owning a Stihl saw, I am not a beginner at using one. I have never pinched one yet. When I say there will be no back up saw, it's because my neighbor has four of them and my budget will not allow more than one. I am not sure why that is so hard to understand. I will not be buying more than one. If I ever do need to have another one, all I have to do is walk about 400 yards to the neighbor's house.

Gonna give it one more try here. Does anyone have any advice for problems to look for when buying an older professional Stihl saw????? I don't need advice on how many to buy, or how to use one, just what to look for.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds even better. Lots of details about other equipment in case of a problem or a pinch, no worries about using a 70cc saw, a tight budget. Got it. The best thing to do is pull the muffler cover (T-27) and look at the piston, rings, and cylinder. 


Most times a first poster will have alot less experience than you, especially when asking what to look for in a used machine. I assumed you were in that category and apologize. 


Now go get that 038 and show us a picture of it so we can tell you that you suck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 27, 2014)

I did not realize this until tonight.... duh....... my 038 Magnum and my 372xp are the basically the same size saws 72cc . Somehow I was thinking the 038 was a smaller saw. I had never really checked the specs before. The 038 came with a 18" and 16" bar. It should be a beast with the 16" mounted. I need to pay more attention to size when I look at saws.


----------

